# New Haynie Z21



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

The New 21 Pad Boat With 225. Will Run Mid 60's


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

WOW!! Very nice, details please!!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Sweet Rig!! I am trying but she ain't going for it dude lol


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

that's what I'm talking about!!! Great job Chris!

you and the gang at Haynie and Chris's Marine keep up the great work.

we'll see you in a couple days.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Chris, is this the same boat as the 24' HO just cut down? If so, it should be one sweet riding rig.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Is 225 max hp?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Its the 21T with a pad instead of the Tunnel........gonna be a sweet ride


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

wading_fool said:


> Its the 21T with a pad instead of the Tunnel........gonna be a sweet ride


OR...... is it the 24 HO cut down to a 21 ft. model?????????????

just jacking with ya fool, lol.

the Z21 is a sweet ride, as is the cat boat haynie is buildling.

Great people to deal with as well.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

we made a block for the mold it is exactly 21 ft and it runs good cant wait to cut the sides down ?max hp is 250 if your man enough to drive it lol, should be 70s with a merc we are rigging one with 225 pro xs will let you see the gps reading soon?so capt forrest get that compass ready should be a good race.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

chris coulter said:


> we made a block for the mold it is exactly 21 ft and it runs good cant wait to cut the sides down ?max hp is 250 if your man enough to drive it lol, should be 70s with a merc we are rigging one with 225 pro xs will let you see the gps reading soon?so capt forrest get that compass ready should be a good race.


don't forget Chris, that I'm just running the plain Opti, not the Pro XS.

I wish I knew a couple ways to really tweak the Opti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll be going by to pick up the new trailer on either thursday or friday. Thanks for all your help in helping me get things organized. I really appreciate it.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Who did the wrap? It looks nice!!


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

so lets see the rest of the boat!


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

compadre did the wrap he does great work


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

curious about the results with differnet prop or engine setup you guys were going to try on this boat? Love to see some more detailed / different pics as well!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Just go sign the papers for one BR....or buy mine and I will buy a z21 lol


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

wading_fool said:


> Just go sign the papers for one BR....or buy mine and I will buy a z21 lol


just MAN UP and buy one Fool!!!!!!!!!!! lol

you know you are getting the go fast bug! or, should we just glass in your tunnel and see what happens??

see ya this weekend!

and Chris, that z21 really is sweet, but I still really like that 23 lowside on the triple axle! That boat is just sick!

Capt. Forrest


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey wadinfool, my excuse is that i have a boat to sale before I can MAN UP! As I recall your excuse had something to with marital erlationship or something???? LOL!!

I am definitely going to look hard at it when i find a buyer for my boat. The wife is in love with the raised console illusion though? Me, I want the best of both worlds and as far as I can tell there is not one perfect boat to do it all yet? the Z-21 is definitely a contender for my next hole in the water though!

I am going to look at your deck layout and talk w/ Chris to get his input etc...


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

br1006 said:


> Hey wadinfool, my excuse is that i have a boat to sale before I can MAN UP! As I recall your excuse had something to with marital erlationship or something???? LOL!!
> 
> I am definitely going to look hard at it when i find a buyer for my boat. The wife is in love with the raised console illusion though? Me, I want the best of both worlds and as far as I can tell there is not one perfect boat to do it all yet? the Z-21 is definitely a contender for my next hole in the water though!
> 
> I am going to look at your deck layout and talk w/ Chris to get his input etc...


hey BR, I think you are spot on with Fool's excuse for not just buying one!!!! lol

besides, I think I recall "the excuse" saying that it would be easier if he would just sell his boat, and book at trip with me at least once a month. Something about he would catch way more fish, and be off the water earlier too!!!! lmao

Capt. Forrest


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I think I have it figured out....if I get the new one red, rigged exactly like mine, change the cowling stickers on the XS225 to just regular Opti 150 stickers she will never know ...right??

Capt if I sold my boat and fished with you all the time i would have to go back to drowning shrimp along the Intercoastal all the time lol.....j/k


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wadinfool - you may have a convert on your hands bro? If I can sale my boat it is looking like this boat may be a winner! Chris has volunteered for me to bring my boat over to him and he will sell it for me but then what do I do for a sled in the meantime????


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Talk Chris into letting you run the Lo side til yours is ready lol.........I am telling you, you won't go wrong with a Haynie.


----------

